# Throphy Ridge 2008



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

you guys need to check out the 2008 Tr site.New in 2007-2008 is the Throphy Ridge line of arrows .Lighter and improved Drop Zone,and the New Undertaker broadhead.Check out Primos using this head in action.http://www.trophyridge.com/broadheads/.

improvements Trophy Ridge
® Improves Bunker Buster Broadhead with Over the Shaft Technology
EVANSVILLE, IN — August, 2007
Trophy Ridge's® Bunker Buster broadhead has been updated in 2007 offering an innovative "Over the Shaft Technology." 
read more >> 


Trophy Ridge® Improves DropZone™ Fall Away Rest
EVANSVILLE, IN — June 5, 2007
Trophy Ridge's® DropZone™ fall away arrow rest has been updated in 2007 offering a lighter and low-profile design to better fit today's smaller bows. 
read more >> 


Trophy Ridge® Matrix Features Vertical Inline Pin Technology
EVANSVILLE, IN — September, 2007
Trophy Ridge's® Matrix has been updated for 2007 offering a Vertical Inline Pin Technology that dramatically increases a hunter's field of view. 
read more >>


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bear archery*

also check out Bears web site ,and see the new Truth2 .

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*Bear archery*

from there web 
Fred Bear Sportsman's Club Raises Funds for 36,064 Venison Meals In Shoot for the Hungry Events at Bass Pro Shops®
EVANSVILLE, IN — September, 2007
The third annual Fred Bear Sportsman's Club "Shoot for the Hungry" has raised $10,216, or enough to process some 40,864 venison meals to feed local individuals and families in need. The event included archery fun-shoots at Bass Pro Shops® locations in Harrisburg, Nashville, Clarksville and Charlotte over four weekends this summer.

thanks Bear,Guys if you have game your not going to eat,find someone who will.we can all do our part too


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

is it just me or does Will have to give it a very hard to get it to fully open?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

i think you are talking about the undertakers.I have talked to a guy doing some in plant testing,the head has been opening on a grapefruit.also through plywood at 60lbs ,blades are holding up.On bears web site,the buck will shot opened fully on entry.i will be using this head ,turkey hunting this year.the guys shooting the head at the plant has been real impressed.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

this is the New Bad boy,but don't forget about the other ones either.Last year my family team took 9 bucks,and Two Toms.these heads have been doing the job for years,and now with the Undertaker we got you covered with any head you need.Blade thickness on the Undertaker,and sidewinder is .039.Two of these buck were downhill an good angle shot,and heads did there job,opened on entry and cut bone too.Jim


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket steelhead*

Steelhead 100 is the baseline in the Steelhead broadhead series. Low profile but extremely lethal. The 100 grain broadhead delivers a 1 1/8 inch cutting diameter, and the 125 grain features a 1 1/4 inch cutting diameter, and both fly exactly like a field point.
GAME: GRIZZLY, MOOSE, ELK, BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD, HOGS 

Small profile with unmatched killing power, the Miniblaster is truly ready to "blast" through your target. Three sharp blades open on impact to explode a full 1 3/4 inch wound on your trophy buck.
GAME: BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD 

The "P" stands for penetration on this extremely deadly and lightweight 75 grain broadhead. With a 1 1/4 inch cutting diameter and the hard impacting Pathfinder tip complete a ferrule that is slim and trim. If you are shooting a lightweight arrowhead for speed, and demand a killer broadhead, this is the one for you.
GAME: BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD 

Field point accuracy with a bone-crunching twist. The Sidewinder-3 100 grain broadhead delivers a 1 1/2 inch cutting diameter, and the Pathfinder tip on this model is born to perform.
GAME: BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD 

With a finer initial penetrating tip the Hammerhead is perfect for extreme penetration with an incredible cutting diameter. With a 2 inch cutting diameter and a long ferrule this broadhead flies to your target like a field tip, and definitely leaves its mark.
GAME: BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, TURKEY 

With the unstoppable crushing power of the Pathfinder tip, and a 2 inch cutting diameter being delivered by a full 125 grains, this Dr. Warren Strickland Signature broadhead is ready to drop any animal you will encounter in the field.
GAME: BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE 

Thousands of turkey kills have initiated this broadhead into a legend. With an incredible weight and an unbelievably large cutting diameter, ol' "Tom" won't know what hit him.
GAME: TURKEY


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sidewinder*

awesome cutter,will cut even heavy bone guaranteed to open on contact.The 25lb Tom i shot last year with this head opened on feathers,you could have stuck your hand in,jim

Field point accuracy with a bone-crunching twist. The Sidewinder-3 100 grain broadhead delivers a 1 1/2 inch cutting diameter, and the Pathfinder tip on this model is born to perform.
GAME: BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

they must have bought out the guy who made piston point. that is all this head is it isn't new.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

it is new for throphy ridge and adds to the great heads they have.


----------



## smbmd (Jan 31, 2006)

*Piston Point*

I used this head last year very successfully on turkey and black bear. It performed flawlessly. I guess now its called the "Undertaker." Regardlesss of the name or who owns it, its a great mechanical!!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

The last couple years ,broadhead market opened up new concept with rear deployment of blades.Trophy Ridge did a good job of picking up this company,and adding the Undertaker to there line.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*whisker buiscuit*

Can't say much about a Whisker Biscuit® that you don't already know. If you've bow hunted for more than, say, ten minutes you know what the Biscuit can mean to accuracy, alignment and your killing ratio. Bristles combine to lightly cradle your arrow shaft. It's like an invisible force field drawing your arrow to the target, and speeding it to the kill. Choose the Quick Shot option for fastest arrow placement. Whether your stalking through the woods after your trophy or drawing back on a monsterous buck, your arrow will remain right where it should be — on the rest.


Rugged Housing Design 
Quick Shot Biscuit for Faster Loading 
Anodized Camo 
Adjustment Markers on Brackets 
Independent Vertical Adjustment


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*Trophy Ridge Arrows*

these will be hot this year
WE DIDN'T STOP. Next we attacked arrow strength and impact penetration (kinetic energy downrange). We picked a modest starting point – the "STATE OF THE ART" – and raised the bar. We took a seamless, woven carbon arrow and increased the thickness of the shaft wall. The result is a 40% stronger arrow than any available today. Most important, the arrow recovers quicker and kinetic energy downrange is increased.Durability was next. Our Armor Tough™ Inserts utilize an over-the-shaft design to increase shaft integrity – avoiding mushrooming at the leading edge. Then we added rugged Predator vanes by Duravane®. Finally, we added two more details. World-renowned, accurate Beiter® nocks are placed on the CRUSH™ series for the utmost in accuracy. And Silent Slide™ Coating is applied to every Trophy Ridge arrow shaft, making them the quietest carbon arrow available.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new Drop zone now Lighter too*

Our low-profile DropZone™ fits even today's most compact bows. Accuracy has never been a question with our DropZone rests and it still isn't. Arrows rest easy in the "V" notch. Then, fly unobstructed, straight and flawless to the kill as the launcher arm drops cleanly away. The DropZone arrow rest has always been a favorite among fall away rest users. The DropZone consistently delivers reliable, accurate performance. More shooting accuracy, more confident kills.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*New Trophy Ridge 6shooter Quivers for 2008*

Quiet, durable, and versatile, the 6 Shooter is every hunter's closest ally. The vibration reducing flex frame, in a strong one-piece design. Excess noise from stored arrows is dampened by the dual arrow grippers. You won't have to worry about making a sound


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*shockstop stabilizers 2008*

We don't know about you, but sticking a heavy piece of rubber off the front of your bow and calling it a stabilizer doesn't hack it for us. Some stabilizers out there are good at reducing vibration. Others are good at improving balance and stability. ShockStop™ stabilizers are GREAT at both. When you're at full-draw waiting for your trophy to stop in that perfect spot, rest assured that our stabilizers will give you the balance you need to remain steady. And after you let your arrow fly, have no doubt that remaining vibration from your bow will be eliminated. Re-engineered for 2008, ShockStop Stabilizers work...period.


Built-In Knuckle 
Harmonically Tuned For 22" - 27" Risers 
Camo 
Shock Absorbent Rubber Compound


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*Great company*

as you guys can see that since the new ownership of Trophy Ridge ,the company continues to both grow and put archery gear in are hands that work.We have been using Trophy Ridge and Rocket products for years in the field, and the work,Jim


----------



## packercreek (Jun 20, 2005)

*Knock off of Piston Point?????*

Looks like a knock off from the already made Piston point to me. Just wondering why companies can't come up with their own ideas.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

packercreek said:


> Looks like a knock off from the already made Piston point to me. Just wondering why companies can't come up with their own ideas.


It is not a knock off......it is actually the piston point. TR renamed it the Undertaker.

I may use the head on boars next weekend. I plan on giving a full field report with pictures of the damage. :thumbs_up


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Any reason why TR killed off all the sights they came out with last year?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*fowfire sights*

Some bowhunters were asking for a compact, ULTRA-lightweight sight without sacrificing durability. We listened. Enter the Foxfire™ sights. Three models to choose from in one- to three-pin configurations featuring the same no-tools adjustability you've come to rely on from Trophy Ridge. With both Foxfire TP sights coming in under 4 oz. and the Foxfire SP coming in WELL UNDER 3 oz., these sights are your ultimate solution for backpacking pursuits.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*eagle eye*

This pair of sights take versatility to a whole new level. With a multi-position bracket for low or high anchor points, drilled and tapped quiver mounting holes, drilled and counter sunk for both right hand and left hand shooters and MORE — the Eagle Eye™ and Hawk Eye™ are ready for any setup. Add to the mix a contrast glo ring, sight level and laser engraved match marks and the Eagle Eye and Hawk Eye are ready for any situation a serious bowhunter will encounter.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*matrix,has always been a great sight*

The Matrix™ is ready for anything the most dedicated hunter can throw at it. The Vertical In-line Pin Technology dramatically increases your field of view, and the patented design decreases your set up time (no tools are required for sight pin adjustment). Increase your shot accuracy and be more successful — get the Vertical Advantage!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*titan sight*

i have used this sight to take three michigan top 10 turkeys from a blind,also a state record 25lbTom


Don't bother looking for a more deadly single-pin sight. You won't find one. Our super smooth Titan™ with V-Drive™ bracket system has bright .019 or .039 pins that paint targets right where you want 'em. You'll glide from close to long-range settings and back quietly, quickly. No mistakes, no glitches, no misses. The Titan™ gives you the sighting system to build a weapon that's a perfect extension of you. Accurate and deadly in an instant at any range.



V-DRIVE MOVEMENT AND CUSTOM TENSION 
REFLECTIVE TAPE, AND INDICATOR PIN FOR YARDAGE MARKING 
HORIZONTAL AND VERTICAL MICRO ADJUSTMENTS 
3ft. of .019 Fiber Optics for Optimum Brightness 
Large 1-3/4in. Field of View 
Durable Steel Pin 
3rd Axis Levelling System 
Sight Level 
Reflective Sight Ring 
Available in Right or Left Hand Models


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

TheTone said:


> Any reason why TR killed off all the sights they came out with last year?


Alot of disapointment there for sure - most of it from Trophy Ridge themselves!

The Outfitter series looked to be a FANTASTIC design, but there was problems with the supplier of the MIMS pins injection molding. The quality was not what TR expected and demanded. Rather than put out an inferioir product, they chose to delay it a year while they worked the bugs out. 

Unfortunalty that sight didnt make it through the aquisition by Escalade - at least not yet!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey hunters*

turkey season will be here soon.heres a head that will bring him down>

Thousands of turkey kills have initiated this broadhead into a legend. With an incredible weight and an unbelievably large cutting diameter, ol' "Tom" won't know what hit him.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*broadhead chart*

this is a broadhead chart to show all trophy ridge broadheads by cutting size.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

I love the Hammerhead but I may have to try the Undertaker. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

we took 9 bucks,two Turkeys in 2007 with rocket heads,and we will be testing the undertaker in the field this year.Team Primos had great results in the field in 2007 fall hunts.Great entry and exit wounds.

I joined the advisry team 2008 because they mean business on producing hunting products that work .Glad to be part of the hunting advisory staff.

Good hunting 2008,JIM


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

When can we start getting the arrows and where.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

arrows are still a couple weeks out,and i dont know what dealers will be getting them soon.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

*Undertaker*

:thumb:Formerly pistonpoint, great expandable. The only one I've had the confidence to shoot at an elk... will most likely be in my quiver this year, as my hunting setup will be around 320ish and they flew great last year at 310.
Also good to see that Escalade took Trophy Ridge in the right direction and is in the process of fixing their Delivery and Customer Service problems they were pragued with before and during the buyout process.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*undertaker*

thanks for your imput.escalade and bear archery ,are heading in right direction.Fred Bear would be proud of them,Jim


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

Titanium is known for its light weight without giving up on exceptional durability. This amazing element allows the production of a solid fixed blade broadhead with a larger cutting diameter than previously possible. A deadly 1 1/16 inch cutting diameter grants the same diameter impact cut as the Ultimate Steel 125 grain Aerohead at the highly desired 100 grain weight.
GAME: AFRICAN BIG GAME, GRIZZLY, MOOSE, ELK, BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD, HOGS


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bear razor head*

Over 50 years ago, Fred Bear designed the first generation Razorhead. Now, Trophy Ridge® introduces the latest evolution of the most popular broadhead ever made. This broadhead has taken more game than any other. The newly re-engineered Razorhead is stronger, sharper and more aerodynamic.
GAME: AFRICAN BIG GAME, GRIZZLY, MOOSE, ELK, BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD, TURKEY, HOGS


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

arrows are out about a week yet,Jim


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket stricknine*

with spring coming this is another Turkey stopper, with bone crushing Pathfinder tip.If you happen to hit the top of the thigh bone your going to blow him over.Believe me i have shot this head,and devastated a big tom with it.Guaranteed to open on contact.



With the unstoppable crushing power of the Pathfinder tip, and a 2 inch cutting diameter being delivered by a full 125 grains, this Dr. Warren Strickland Signature broadhead is ready to drop any animal you will encounter in the field.
GAME: BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr*

in regards to sights not carried this year.
quote 
Outfitter X and AX are not being manufactured this year. The vendor who was making the injected molded pins could not get them made in a timely manner. So, our company needed to make a difficult decision- make dealers and consumers wait for most of the year to get the sights or discontinue them for this year. Rather than make people wait -not knowing when or if we would ever get the pins - our company pulled the plug. TR


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey DM...any insight as to whether TR is going to release a 125gr version of the Undertaker?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*undertaker*

just in the 100 grain for now.you can put a few weighted washers to increase it to 125.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*undertaker*

havent herd on a 125 grain version of it yet.they will watch and listen to feedback this year.they did test this head out a lot before putting there name on it.


also here is the cut of the new arrows


----------



## rbsteff (Nov 12, 2004)

Why did Trophy Ridge quit making the Freestyle finger shooting rest? Looking at the design of the new rest, I do not believe it will work real well for finger shooters


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr rest*

the drop zone or whisker biscuit should work fine for finger shooting.I shot fingers for years.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new universal sight*

The EZ Universal means anyone, anywhere, anytime has a consistent, durable and accurate option for bowhunting. Five machined steel pins for multiple aiming points, yet versatile so you can remove any pin in seconds to customize your sight — down to just one pin. Use it as bottom-up or top-down, whatever you like, for both right- and left-handed bowhunters.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*undertaker*

nothing as yet on a 125grain version.JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

the new arrows started shipping out last week to dealers


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

deer man said:


> the new arrows started shipping out last week to dealers


s

A customer brought the new Crush shafts into our store today. I really like the idea but several problems were noted. First, the shafts are so slick it was almost impossible to get vanes to stay on. Second, the nocks are so tight that they are almost impossible to turn. It took two of us to turn the nocks! Third, some broad heads would not thread into the insert, most notably RAGE. I hope this was just a bad dozen but at this point I don't know.

Anyone else have these yet? I have many dozen ordered so I am a little concerned.

Joey


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr*

i sent your concern into customer service at tr.I also hoped you called them direct .thanks JIM

email [email protected];


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

deer man said:


> Some bowhunters were asking for a compact, ULTRA-lightweight sight without sacrificing durability. We listened. Enter the Foxfire™ sights. Three models to choose from in one- to three-pin configurations featuring the same no-tools adjustability you've come to rely on from Trophy Ridge. With both Foxfire TP sights coming in under 4 oz. and the Foxfire SP coming in WELL UNDER 3 oz., these sights are your ultimate solution for backpacking pursuits.


I have this sight and I love it, lightweight, quick thumb screw to adjust and compact. Great for compact hunting setup....


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

great ,glad the new line of sights did the job for you


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

*Update on the arrows*

The broad head problem was with the 2007 Rage. The 2008 version works great in the TR Crush along with all other heads I tried. The slick finish is going to be tricky getting vanes to stay on. Goat Tuff is about the only glue that we found will work so far. Most customers will opt for a wrap (thank goodness) so it won't be an issue. The remaining issue is the nocks. We found out today why they are so tough to turn. Somebody at the factory glued them in. Once we got them out and put a little wax on them they worked like a champ. However, we broke two nocks trying to get them out. These are Beiter nocks and they are not cheap. Somebody better get to Trophy Ridge ASAP and tell them not to glue the nocks in. I am going to call our sales rep on Monday morning and tell him what we discovered. I still can't believe they were glued in.

On a positive note, the customer reported that the arrows grouped better than any other arrow he had shot. 

Joey


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Joey - thanks for the follow up - I have forwarded the info to the Pro Staff / Pro Shop manager and will report back any info I get from him. 

Please do follow up with your sales rep though as you mentioned. 

I am glad and excited to hear about the performance of them - I can NOT wait to get mine in!

Thanks again.


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Joey - thanks for the follow up - I have forwarded the info to the Pro Staff / Pro Shop manager and will report back any info I get from him.
> 
> Please do follow up with your sales rep though as you mentioned.
> 
> ...



I sure will, please do the same. Ever since I saw the Crush shafts at the ATA show I have been patiently waiting for them. I really think they are going to be the best hunting arrows made. 

Joey


----------



## eville archer (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey guys, I fletched up a dozen last night using 3 inch duravanes and they are sticking great. I use Loctite Super Gel. Comes in a grey and blue bottle from Wal Mart for about 2.69. I have always used this and it has never failed me. I would challenge someone to rip one of my vanes off. Hope this helps with your fletching


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

customer service is working on it,JIM


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

What changes were made to the Bunker Buster?


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

*Arrow update*

I spoke with our rep today and told him about the problems especially the nocks. He made a call and then called back to say they are not glueing nocks in. He did say that during the shaft building process a residue of some type is in the shaft and when the nock is inserted it makes for a tight fit. This residue acts just like a glue when allowed to set up. Hopefully something will done before too many are shipped out.

eville archer, thanks for the tip. How was your nocks? Do you have the Crush shafts? 

Joey


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

customer service is on it.Im hoping my arrows will be here soon to try out too.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Why did TY drop the Rhino sight???


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

I used the Rocket 75gr 3 blade last season and took a nice buck that was down in less then 30 yards and I am going to take my Turkey with them this season.Just wanted to say THANKS for a great product!!!!Think I'll give the Undertaker a try for the 09 season.


----------



## gabby722 (Feb 7, 2007)

*nocks*

I have the crush shafts and the nocks are fine. It takes that first intial turn to break some of them loose to get them to move easy. The concern is being addressed as we speak to see if there is a problem that can be fixed. Also these arrows with the Undertaker on them equals brutal.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr*

Why did TY drop the Rhino sight???

whe trophy ridge was bought out,the new owners had to evaluate ,and make agjustments for future.they narrowed it down,and also added fox fire sight too. the EZ Universal sight is some what like the rhino,and pins can be up,or down.its universal.JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

on the Rocket mechanicle heads,there awesome.We have personally takin a lot of michigan game with these heads,including 9 bucks and two tturkeys in 2007.I dont advise on these heads to be a rep,I rep the products because we hunt with them.Ive been hunting with rocket heads through three owners now.these blades blow open on contact.you can count i will be hunting a tom in a few weeks with a rocket head on a tr arrow.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

MOHAChase said:


> Why did TY drop the Rhino sight???


The Rhino.....ahhhhh...I LOVE this sight!

Good question...I too was sad to see it go - in fact - I had to get mine on Ebay!

They only made them in 2005 and 2006, but DC'ed them in '07 most likely because the OutfitterX and AX were filling the all metal micro adjust market. The Rhino, while worth it - was very expensive. The Outfitter Series were significantly less money. 

It is a shame the Outfitters never made it to the market..........


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

in regards to the new Trophy Ridge arrows,the nocks have not been glued in.Trophy ridge has listened to any concerns and has addressed them.If you ruined any nocks ,contact customer service at Trophy Ridge and it will be taking care of.These new arrows will be great sellers ,and should prove worthy at the range and in the field this year.Trophy Ridge is here to stay,and is moving forward to give us archers,and hunters products that do the job.From sights to arrows to outstanding broad heads ,they have you covered.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrow chart*

here is the trophy ridge arrow chart.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*ttt*

tttt


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

dont forget to try out rocket heads for turkey hunting,turkey o tom,hammer head.sidewinder,and the new undertaker,thay all will do a great job

ive shot my state record with hammer head,and two other big toms with the sidewinder including a 25lb tom last year.

below is my record bird 2004 with the hammerhead duing massive damage .


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

from sights to rest to great quivers give trophy 
Ridge a try this year.Also the new arrows are hitting the dealers too.Great hunting this year.Ill be testing the new undertaker out in the field,along with the new arrows.The titan sight with the light in a dark blind works great.

Good hunting Jim


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*customer service*

Trophy Ridge has a good customer service.I recently needed a few set screws for one of my sights and it was here in less than a week. you can get the customer at.


Trophy Ridge
817 Maxwell Avenue
Evansville, IN 47711

Phone: 800-694-9494
Fax: 812-425-1425

[email protected]


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

I just bought some ultimate steel broadheads and been trying them out....very nice in my opinion....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*piston point/under taker review*

you need to check out the piston point/undertaker head review.This head will do the job Here is the review done on it.It also held up well going through steel barrel

.http://www.huntingnet.com/fieldjournal/fieldjournal_detail.aspx?nID=738


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

I hope you guys have better luck with them than our shop has, ordered a sight for a customer and it came missing parts so we call them up and they tell us to deal with the distributor, now what kind of service is that? If you need a screw of two you think they would be happy to get it out to you.....We wont be selling anymore of their products in our shop in the future. It came with missing parts and broken fiber optics. I deal with a lot of manufacurers and they always stand behind the products they sell....


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*service*

im just a hunter,and got the part i needed in 6 days,Ill pass this along


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

Probably some of the worst customer service Ive dealt with in this industry.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

Heres the number and email to go to for customer service,hope this helps. Jim

Contact Information
Trophy Ridge
817 Maxwell Avenue
Evansville, IN 47711

Phone: 800-694-9494
Fax: 812-425-1425

[email protected]


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

*drop zone?*

will the rebuild kits for last years drop zone work on the new rest? I have the new guide series w/hush kit and the top (long) allen bolts came loose and one feel out.I had a rebuild kit for the old one and the bolts were too long,I had to cut it off to get it to work.

I work for a dealer and also found the bolt that comes with the new rest is too long and will actually go all the way thru the riser on the dxt...

not bashing in any way! I love the rest and it is by far one of our best sellers! 
thanks


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*drop zone*

i want you to call customer service,number listed above.I also have the new drop zone ,but have old style on my bow.Ill check it out,thanks JIM


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

TTT

I HAVE a dozen TR arrows in my hands - I will post up tommorow!

Cliff Notes - go get you some! REALLY!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

I have a Dozen on order ,JIM 

quote from piston point tread.
#42 April 16th, 2008, 11:07 AM 
gabby722 
what now Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: Indiana
Posts: 57 

undertaker heads 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You dont have to worry about the heads not opening on these. These are awsome heads. Here are the entrance holes on a sow and a boar hog. We shoot 13 hogs and recovered all 13. Most of them died in sight and all but 2 were pass thrus. No broken blades or tips and we used the Trophy Ridge arrows with them. Great combo.
Attached Images

the heads did the job on the hogs just like the Primos video on Trophy Ridge web site.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=677493


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*piston point*

new undertaker replacement blades and tr arrows should be in first of may.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

So...what does the Crush arrows go for by the dozen??


----------



## gabby722 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Price*

Crush go for $114.00 a DZ for shafts.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thursday morning I'll have a Tom-O-Hawk tipped Blast arrow ready to take a tom down....can NOT wait. 

I am also looking forward to seeing how the 2008 Matrix's redesigned TIC pins will work out in the Double Bull - in fact - I purposely left the light OFF of the sight to see.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket heads*

whats the turkey reports using trophy ridge rocket heads this year.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey*

still waiting to test out the undertaker head.Havent had a shooter in range yet,JIM


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

A couple of questions on the broadheads.

First, has Trophy Ridge done anything about the lack of blade sharpness on the Rocket line of heads? Good heads, but they have always been by far the dullest of any mech. on the market.

Second, is the Undertaker available in 125 grain? I'm curious about this head. Looks like a great idea. However, don't know if the Primos guys were using these heads on their latest elk video but, compared to past videos, they definately were getting much worse penetration on elk and I don't even remember a single pass through on that video.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket heads*

let me just say the mechanicle line of heads has good sharp blades.I have been shooting rocket heads for 10 years now,and all the talk was blade sharpness.I have never had a problem with that issue. there are also 5 of us in my family shooting these heads,i go back to three different owners.Never once has anyone of us sharpened a blade.(9 bucks and two turkeys last year with devesating results.Year before 7 bucks ,two turkeys and a few does.

as to what heads primos shot ,i couldnt tell you,the white tail hunts they did well with the undertaker heads.we shoot these heads because they work.

Older brother shot his 76th buck with a bow last year,i crossed the 40 mark.

as to the 125 grain head,nothing yet ,JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*under taker turkey*

matthew kratzer

this is mathews turkey he shot


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge report*

well i didnt get my trophy turkey ,but still a good bird with a bow.
My trophy Ridge Titan pin worked great,along with the drop zone rest.also was shooting the new undertaker head,and it did the job.The head did fully open on meat hit going in,JIM


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

deer man said:


> let me just say the mechanicle line of heads has good sharp blades.I have been shooting rocket heads for 10 years now,and all the talk was blade sharpness.I have never had a problem with that issue. there are also 5 of us in my family shooting these heads,i go back to three different owners.Never once has anyone of us sharpened a blade.(9 bucks and two turkeys last year with devesating results.Year before 7 bucks ,two turkeys and a few does.
> 
> as to what heads primos shot ,i couldnt tell you,the white tail hunts they did well with the undertaker heads.we shoot these heads because they work.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, thanks. I'm trying to get ahold of their remodled Bear Razorhead right now as well.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Close up of the 2008 Matrix series TIC pins!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tt*

ttt


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr 2008*

the Titan sight i used in the blind this year for turkey hunting worked great.Also on the new undertaker blades,mine were real sharp.I also took a rabbbit with one of these heads and it fully opened.should answer most questions if they will open,as it answered mine


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I got a care package from Bear Archery/ Trophy Ridge today. :tongue:
Catalogs, Decals, Posters, and a Cool T-Shirt. 
*THANKS TROPHY RIDGE !!!*
I am gonna have to make me a nice order (Hailfire Shafts, Rockets, and a new Pyro sight) for when I get home in DEC. :darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> I got a care package from Bear Archery/ Trophy Ridge today. :tongue:
> Catalogs, Decals, Posters, and a Cool T-Shirt.
> *THANKS TROPHY RIDGE !!!*
> I am gonna have to make me a nice order (Hailfire Shafts, Rockets, and a new Pyro sight) for when I get home in DEC. :darkbeer:


It seems like you just left yesterday Bro! (although probbaly not to you or the family!)

I have been fortunate enough to deal with alot of companies, and Trophy Ridge is tops in my book!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*care package*

mdewitt71 
Live from the SandBox 

great you got the package.JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*undertaker 2008*

check out the new videos on the web site,of the undertaker in action.

http://www.trophyridge.com/broadheads/

these are in the field results,JIM I also personally tested this head with great results too


----------



## <*)))><( (Dec 29, 2005)

*Steelhead Washer*

Are they still using a plastic washer on the Steelhead 100? I emailed TR last fall and never heard back. I've had good results with the Steelhead, but have had the blades push back through the plastic washer. I'm more comfortable with the metal washer. 

Thanks!


----------



## giantkillertate (Dec 6, 2007)

Yea they are using metal washers


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*washers*

never herd of such thing always has been stell washers.ive got heads here at house from last 6-8 years and all are stell,JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*washers*

the washers for some heads are black,but they are steel. all heads use a hardened washer.If you have not shot a trophy Ridge Rocket head you need to test one out this year.we have you covered from fix blade to awesome mechanicle heads.The mechanicle line has been field tested for years.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

i got my new arrows this week and hope to get out a shoot a few of these.
also if you ever have concerns with a product from trophy ridge go to them directly at the web and get the customer number to call them. 

you have a little time to fall to get your bow rigged and hunting heads picked out for the year.Give rocket heads a try this comming year,Jim


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

deer man said:


> mdewitt71
> Live from the SandBox
> 
> great you got the package.JIM


yes, I am still drooling over the catalogs and passed out 6 sets already to other "G.I archers" :darkbeer:
Gonna try the arrows, Bunkerbusters and Undertakers out hopefully when I get home in DEC. :tongue:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new arrows*

just got my new set of blast arrows.at 29" they weighed in at 302 grains.they flew real nice,and pulled out of target real nice too.at this weight,they should have no problem on penetration.On my block target,they penetrated well.Tipped with a trophy ridge hunting head,these new arrows should be a hit in the field this year,JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tttt*

tttttttttttt


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrows*

ive got the new arrows in and they are flying great.will update on them latter.They seem to be penetrating abot 2 inches farther in my block target that my gold tips.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

from arrows to rest,to broadheads to quivers,Trophy ridge has you covered.also the new undertaker head will do the job this fall.Fall is coming fast,Jim


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*hunting*

deer season is coming soon.Ill be shooting the new blast arrows this year,there flying great and penetrating very good also.The new undertaker head will be a great head in the field also.Jim

ps this will be are first ever hunt to illinois this year.Cant wait to see a 200lb plus dressed deer on the hoof.Now i need to learn to farm hunt.Been a woods man all my life.Any of you illinois farm hunters out there want to school me on farm hunting,im ready


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*deer season*

deer season is coming soon,and my rocket heads are ready.side winders,undertakers,rocket steel heads,will all do the job.

try out the new tr arrows.Ive been shooting them now for a solid month,and they out penetrate my gold tips in my block target.Ive got the blast shafts,and they shoot real good.
now add a dropzone or whisker biscuit rest,a tr sight and your ready to hunt.Great hunting to you all,JIM


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

*rocket steelheads*

so what's the deal with all the negative press on the steelhead, not fully opening because of a flawed design, from the pictures i have seen they only open to just past 90 degrees. is this a defect that has been corrected?

i just ordered 12 100gr rocket steelheads off of ebay last night. the seller claims they are two years old and shouldn't have any design flaws


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

atwanamaker said:


> i just ordered 12 100gr rocket steelheads off of ebay last night. the seller claims they are two years old and shouldn't have any design flaws


If there is problem, give TR a call. I have always had great luck with their customer service.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*deer season*

i have been shooting the new tr blast arrows for a while now.after shooting several hundred arrows over the summer,the penetration has been great.i have been shooting them with my gold tips to see how they perform. my groups are tighter,and the tr blast out penetrate my gold tips at same weight.

also anyone ever having any problem with a tr,rocket product call tr customer service.they are working hard to keep your trust in there products.these guys that work there are hunters just like the rest of us.

we are also going to be shooting the undertaker in the field this year as Team Temple hits the Woods

i hope to put up some pics of our hunting this year,JT


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*ttt*

season will finally be opening this week here in michigan.we will also be heading to illinois for a hunt ,end of october.If you get a chance give the new undertaker a try this year.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge 2009*

we should here soon what new products Tr has for 2009.So stay tunned for new information update.Also Bear archery will continue to put great bows out.Escalade sports want top notch products,many of there employees are also hunters.both Tr,and Bear archery are here to stay,and improve,JIM


your also going to here more about the new undertaker .ill let you know as soon as the company releases it.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*deer report 2008*

so far its been a lean year.yesterday my brother took a buck with the Rocket sidewinder#3.the shot was back a little ,and once again did its job.it was mostly a gut shot,but fully opened on entrance with a large hole on exit.this head has been a awesome head to hunt with.


----------

